# Replacing Transmission - few questions



## twofourt (Apr 22, 2009)

ok my problem is comparable to this thread

http://www.nissanforums.com/general-240sx-silvia-s12-200sx/101329-tranny-swap-s13-s14.html

so i have an 89 s13 sohc, and im going to replace my transmission with a 92 s13 dohc tranmission, with a centerforce stage 3 dual friction clutch kit...

what problems amigoing to have, need ans14 driveshaft??

im buying this transmission and clutch kit today, so help asap would be appreciated thx~


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

No problems, it'll bolt right up.


----------



## twofourt (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks ~ turns out the guy sold the transmission already so im just hoping mine isn't messed up from me driving it with a f'kd clutch/pplate...

how do you know when a throw out bearing is gone? just spin it and listen for any noises or feel for any problems? or are you generally supposed to change your throw out bearing everytime you do a clutch job this guys only selling me a used clutch/pplate

how do i even know what "good life" on a clutch is? can i use a ruler?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A throwout bearing is shot if it's noisy when spun or has lateral play. Every time a clutch assembly is replaced, the throwout bearing should also be replace.

Determining the condition of a used clutch is not always easy. The clutch disk friction material should have an appreciable amount left. The pressure plate should be smooth with no groove marks; beware of any "bluing" of the metal which indicates overheating. However the pressure plate may be warped and/or the springs may be weak.


----------



## twofourt (Apr 22, 2009)

well it's been about 6 hours now on the job...

for some odd reason the transmission spline just DOESNT wanna go in all the way, we cant see anything blocking it ffs...

i guess thats what ya get for doin a clutch job on jackstands...

i guess i HAVE to put some good grease on the spline to let it slide in er



and the throwout bearings are pressed right? i dont even have a press... i tried taking the old one out couldn't quite figure it out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When installing the clutch assembly, did you use a clutch alignment tool? If not, then that's why the tranny spline won't go all the way in.

The throwout bearing needs to be pressed on. Take it to an auto parts store for the pressing.


----------

